# Free People online>>Shipping to Canada



## pinguina (Mar 25, 2012)

Is there anyone here who lives in Canada and has ordered from freepeople.com?
  	The shipping cost is only $8 but I'm concerned that I'll be charged duty, which would make it cheaper to order from another site or try and find the same things on sale in my city. I'm only planning to order a sweater and bandeau, so nothing too heavy or bulky but in my experience it seems that I am more likely to be charged extra fees/taxes by the government when the company packs their items in boxes (rather than large waterproof envelopes). 
  	If anyone would like to share their stories I'd be interested to hear about their experiences! TIA!


----------



## coconutbras (Apr 20, 2012)

Packaging won't affect what you have to pay. It depends on where your items were made. If they're made in north america they dont get taxed (or significantly less, i dont remember), same goes for if your item is worth less than 20 CAD.  However if they're some sort of imported goods then you'll get taxed about 18% + your province's sales tax. And then Canada Post itself has a handling fee for anything that gets taxed, I believe it's about 8 dollars. 

  	For example, I bought a pair of shoes from free people. They were made in spain. So I got taxed about 31%(18% duties+13% HST) + handling fee. 

  	Also, if you decide to get your things from elsewhere, be careful to check what the company ships with. Carriers like UPS and DHL tend to have more expensive handling fees than canada post.

  	One more thing, sign up your email with free people. You get a free shipping code for your first purchase


----------

